# Does FreeBSD 13.1 support radeon r7 m265



## rdindir (Jul 19, 2022)

Hello All,

I am thinking of installing freebsd 13.1 on my laptop. The installer recognized my wifi card. But i am not sure if it recognizes my graphics card. Although i can see my card(s) in the pci list with pciconf. The installer uses a framebuffer like device i believe.

Does FreeBSD 13.1 support the radeon r7 m265 graphics card? This card is installed on my laptop. There are two grahics cards on my laptop with pci ids 0x1002 0x1309 (Kaveri [Radeon R6/R7 Graphics]) and 0x1002 0x6604 (Opal XT [Radeon R7 M265/M365X/M465]).

Regards


----------



## meaw229a (Jul 20, 2022)

I don't have exactly the same card but a R9 - M360. It works very well for me with the old drm-kmod on 13.1 Release.
Cant be sure but your R7 should work too.


----------



## zirias@ (Jul 20, 2022)

rdindir said:


> The installer recognized my wifi card. But i am not sure if it recognizes my graphics card.


Since 13, all DRM drivers were removed from base for good (after sitting there in some outdated version for a long time). So, you'll always have to install them from ports/packages. The meta-port to automatically install the recommended drivers is graphics/drm-kmod, and still you need to add the correct one to `kld_list` in /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## rdindir (Jul 20, 2022)

Of course I am not sure that the card was recognized, it might as well be the framebuffer that is being used. Is there a way to make sure that the card is recognized and I can use both the devices with the installer?

Meaning when I boot the installer image, and fall back to the shell, and inspect the diagnostics messages (dmesg), is it possible to identify if the graphics devices were recognized.


----------



## zeissoctopus (Jul 30, 2022)

graphics/gpu-firmware-amd-kmod and x11-drivers/xf86-video-amdgpu said that they support Oland chip

To use the latest drm

uninstall graphics/drm-kmod, graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod

install graphics/drm-510-kmod, graphics/gpu-firmware-amd-kmod@oland and x11-drivers/xf86-video-amdgpu in FreeBSD 13.1

delete any X11 configuration files.

edit /etc/rc.conf


> kld_list-"/boot/modules/amdgpu.ko /boot/modules/gpu-firmware-amd-kmod-oland.ko"


----------



## rdindir (Jul 30, 2022)

zeissoctopus said:


> graphics/gpu-firmware-amd-kmod and x11-drivers/xf86-video-amdgpu said that they support Oland chip
> 
> To use the latest drm
> 
> ...


Hello zeissoctopus,

I have done it by installing graphics/drm-kmod and the required graphics/gpu-firmware-kmod packages. That solved the issues for my laptops graphics devices. I also added kld_list="amdgpu" in the rc.conf file.

So FreeBSD is supporting Kaveri [Radeon R6/R7 Graphics] and Opal XT [Radeon R7 M265/M365X/M465] graphics devices. And i am using them without problems.

I thank you, and all the people, that responded to the question, very much for all the help.

Riza


----------



## zirias@ (Jul 30, 2022)

zeissoctopus said:


> edit /etc/rc.conf


A simple `kld_list="amdgpu"` will do exactly the same. Full paths were only necessary because there were still very old/deprecated DRM drivers in FreeBSD base (and /boot/kernel is searched for modules before /boot/modules). They were finally removed in 13, so a simple module name is enough. Firmware will be autoloaded by the driver.


----------

